# 4g Only?



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

Today while in a 3g only area, I lost data coverage. I couldn't get it back until I got back to a 4g area. Now I can only get 4g reception. I thought it was my door but if my door prongs were messed up, I wouldn't be getting 4g, right? Anyone have any thoughts on what's going on?

I'm running omfgb, the latest nightly. I'm set to lte/cdma/evdo or whatever.


----------



## stonehenge1861 (Jun 7, 2011)

That's exactly what happened to me when my sim card died, look at your baseband mine had a bunch of symbols and random letters. Hope that helps.


----------



## .ZIP (Jul 15, 2011)

It happens...happened to me and I woke up the next morning and it was back to normal

Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

My baseband looks okay I think. Mostly numbers and a couple of w's. Maybe it's something on Verizon's end. I'm in North Carolina, for the record.


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

What radio are u on

Sent from Oni section3 Epsilon Eridani system


----------



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

I believe I'm on the first MR2. HBOOT is showing this: Radio: 1.39.00.0508w


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

Did u ever try the 704 radio aka chingys I was getting this problem untill all data just quit working but it happend a few days after I installed chingys radio

Sent from Oni section3 Epsilon Eridani system


----------



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

Nope, I'll try that now.


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

No I'm sorry don't try it if anything try ota radio witch is 627 radio

Sent from Oni section3 Epsilon Eridani system


----------



## tanknspank (Jun 10, 2011)

What part? I was in Raleigh's 4G area today and it was working fine. I'm slightly out of it now, but the data is still working.


----------



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

Oops. Already tried the 704 and there's no difference. I'm also in Tue Raleigh area. Like I said 4g is working fine, but once I get out of a 4g zone (I was traveling today) I have no data connection. No 3g or 1x.

Will try the latest ota now.


----------



## lozer (Jul 19, 2011)

"DrPepperLives said:


> My baseband looks okay I think. Mostly numbers and a couple of w's. Maybe it's something on Verizon's end. I'm in North Carolina, for the record.


I'm in Fayetteville and had the same thing happen for a few hours then everything went back to normal


----------



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

"lozer said:


> I'm in Fayetteville and had the same thing happen for a few hours then everything went back to normal


Thanks, the problem is still happening here, even with the latest ota radio. Hopefully mine will resolve its self like yours did.


----------



## vinylfreak89 (Jun 20, 2011)

If you're on an AOSP ROM try toggling to 3g only (via the power widget) or on a sense rom *#*#4636#*#*, select phone info and select CDMA Auto (PRL). try doing this while you're in a 4g area and let me know how it goes.


----------



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

"vinylfreak89 said:


> If you're on an AOSP ROM try toggling to 3g only (via the power widget) or on a sense rom *#*#4636#*#*, select phone info and select CDMA Auto (PRL). try doing this while you're in a 4g area and let me know how it goes.


No dice. Thinking about flashing an ruu. Can't think of anything else. Tried both a sense and aosp rom. The handoff just isn't happening anymore.


----------



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

Well lo and behold this morning the problem seems to have fixed its self.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

The first thing you should do with data issues is call Verizon and ask if there are any reported issues in your area. So many times people freak out only to find out Verizon was running some stupid test, or upgrading a tower.


----------



## pmdied (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm having the same issue here in Northern New Jersey. Probably Verizon screwing around. Should be fine tomorrow.


----------



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

Yeah, I would have called them but my buddy who lives less than a mile away wasn't having any issues. Weird.


----------



## ajaake (Aug 23, 2011)

First time poster here, but I'd like to throw in my name in the hat here as a person with the same exact issue. Im in Knoxville Tn and yesterday morning I lost 3g also. This is a 4g area but here in my building at work 4g just wont make it through the wall but 3g always does. 3g signal is good enough to stream netflix with hardly no buffering. I was running Uber Bamf with the 627r radio for a week with no issues. Then bam, no 3g. I've tried different radios and I went back to the bamf sense 3 rc4.9 rom and still no luck. Like you guys the only way I can get any data (besides 4g) is to put the phone in LTE mode and then I get 1x. After reading some of the threads here I to was curious about the sim card, so I pulled it and cleaned the contact with cloth made for cleaning gold contacts and such, but still no luck with 3g. I called VW yesterday to check for cell tower work or data issues and they said there were no problems. A coworker has a stock unrooted TB and sitting right next to me he gets 3g just fine. Ready to unroot and get a replacement, but seems like some are having luck with it just coming back on its on. Its been over 24 hrs since this problem has started for me. How much longer should I wait?


----------



## ajaake (Aug 23, 2011)

Thought I would update this. Just for S&G's I went outside my building where I get 4g and toggled to airplane mode. Even though I've done this a dozen times and it never worked, it worked this time. 3g is back on. Don't know how long its going to stay on, but at least I know the phone is not entirely broke.


----------

